# UML Modellierung



## parrot (1. Jan 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich muss für das gegebene System ein Anwendungsfalldiagramm, ein Klassendiagramm und ein Aktivitätsdiagramm dazu erstellen.

Kennt sich jemand in der UML-Modellierung aus?

Danke und frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## thecain (1. Jan 2021)

Bestimmt kennt sich da jemand aus. Aber das war hoffentlich nicht deine Frage...


----------

